# Looking for R/O Philip Rogers or Rodgers BP Tankers Mid 70's



## jaydeeare (Feb 5, 2008)

Does anyone know the whereabouts of Phil. Rogers (or Rodgers)?

The last I heard of him he was an R/O with BP Tankers back in the mid 70's.

We were on the same Sparks course at Fleetwood Nautical College '69 to '70.

He also went to Rossall School.

We lived very close to each other as kids in Fleetwood.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

